# Wheel Arch Dressing



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

After having my car detailed by L200 Steve, he pointed out that in my earlier posts that i should have used some dressing under my wheel arches to give it a nice slick finish to go with the rest of the car. He showed me the products that he uses when detailing cars and what he used on my car. But its quite expensive and i have to buy it in 5lts worth.

I was wondering is there anything else that i can use to spray under the arches to give it a nice finish

I think Steve used megs hyper dressing:wall: (sorry steve should have been paying attention at the time:lol: )


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

I use AG Super Sheen (Trade) aka AG Vinyl and Rubber (Consumer) Spray and walk away its so easy.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

k80 said:


> I use AG Super Sheen (Trade) aka AG Vinyl and Rubber (Consumer) Spray and walk away its so easy.


Vinyl and Rubber here too.:thumb:


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Same here.

Ben


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

303 Aerospace Protectant - superb, durable finish.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

AG Vinyl and Rubber Care for me.
I tend to give it wipe over to spread evenly though.

Dave


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Maybe a good newbie question but why dress what you can't see?? And its just a plastic wheel arch, am I missing something?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

finnie...its the sort of place someone with a keen will look, makes the finishing touches to a detail job...and makes dirt easier to clean off next time


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

The odd times I have dressed the arches I've found PB Trim restorer to be quite good :thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

mine is that decked that u cant see under the arches


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

AG Vinyl & Rubber care for me too. Use AG Engine & Machine Cleaner to clean the arches out, and the Vinyl & Rubber care to dress them - roughly the same as for the engine bay actually. Once tried Megs NXT Tech Protectant on the black plastic wheel arch liners, left a nice finish but I found it to attract quite a lot of dust compared to the AG, so went back to using AG.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

in response to the why question....because this is detailing, not polishing  the whole car has to be spotless


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

AG Vinyl & Rubber cleaner is quite versatile in that it can be used to dress arches, tyres ( not for me though), black plastic sills, bumper inserts, grills and engine bay plastics. Plus, its quite cheap and available in every town.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

andyollie said:


> mine is that decked that u cant see under the arches


Ditto.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Just sponge them each wash then Tesco Tyre and bumper restorer at £1.47 per can does the job.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AG vinyl and rubber here to, but only at shows. Just get them really clean the rest of the time.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Hyper Dressing for me. Expensive for sure BUT you can dilute at up to 4:1 with water which gives a sheen similar to Armour All - which is what £6 for 500ml to in reality HD is pretty reasonable.

That said, I rarely dress my arch liners, esp on the Vectra; waste of product if the weather's going to be crap!


----------

